# New to the meat market, cull question..?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

As some of you know I got 3 boer/Nubian crosses a few weeks ago. One gave birth already so I'm up to 5. I noticed one of the does has 2 double teats, not the one who just gave birth but the other one. Since these are meat animals, does it matter with the double tests, or is this a reason for freezer camp? Honestly, it wouldn't hurt my feelings for her to go to freezer camp, she has a very weird personality, but she is only 2 and could have good breeding years left in her. Curious, what would you do?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Like she heads 2 years on each side? 
That is not a cull if they are widely separated, and not connected to each other. 
Or do you mean she has 1 on each side? Both are not cull tears.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She has 2 teats close together on each side... It's like a big one and then a small one right next to the large one. I'm kinda figuring as long as she can feed her kids it should be okay, but will she pass this down to her kids?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So she has a 2:2 teat structure is that right? Two on each side?
In the Boer world this is common & acceptable if they are well separated.
On the other hand if has a weird personality go ahead & cull.
In any case she is certainly fine for meat.

It's hard to say for certain if the trait will be passed on. What really matters for now is she is feeding kids with no issues.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

While we're on the subject, I have never had anyone not feed their kids due to questionable teat structure, even a two teated doe with double orifices raised quads fine though I did supplement one. :wink:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree as long as she can feed her kids I wouldn't cull over it. I do have one doe that is 2X2 but on the one side it's basically a 1 till the very tip. She can't feed her kids on that side but the other side is split enough she can, so I keep her since she raises very nice kids and on the bad side I just milk it out and freeze it. 
For her weird personality I would give her till after she kids and weans the kids. That seems to be a turning point for some new ones around here. If they still have a personality I don't like after that they leave. The good thing about having your own goats is its your choice what to cull over lol but if your undecided about the teats I wouldn't cull her just yet


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks ladies... She could be pregnant... Getting blood test done on Friday.... Good point on waiting until she kids to find out if she will settle down... I think I'll wait to decide...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any way to get pics of the teats? We have a doe that has an odd teat, don't know how to put it any other way lol. It's not fish teated, but almost like 2 teats wanted to form at the end. Hasn't affected her kids. We also had a doe that had a smaller teat on each side that, when her udder filled, the teats were nearly on top of each other. One extra teat on one side did have a tiny orifice, but she had no issues, and babies learned real quick which teats gave the most milk lol. 

I'd say as long as she can raise kids, has desirable kids, and your happy with her, then keep her and give her a chance. Otherwise, do what you have to do


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Without pics, we are only guessing.

But everyone has good advice.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I actually have them all up for sale... Don't get me wrong I like them, but I honestly didn't think things through. My barn is full now, literally I can't take anyone else in. I have 5 does that will deliver in February, where oh where am I going to put everyone???? EEKS! Until I can get a bigger barn built I think I'm going to have to just keep up with my dairy ladies for now. I can still try to get a picture, but she is very hard to keep still.. LOL.... I think I just sold them


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, looks like they are staying... Figured out where to put everyone... I'll try to get a pic of the teat.... It's been really raining lately....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wait, I'm losing track now, I need to go all your threads :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Wait, I'm losing track now, I need to go all your threads :lol:


Well, since the guy never showed up with the $ and I figured all the non expectant critters could be housed on the other side of the barn, and all the expectant moms can be in the main part of the barn.... Bucks will be in the original bucks pen, as soon as my friend moves his sheep out of it... So it will be really crazy come mid February but I think we'll make it...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that's great I am glad you are able to make it work after all. I have a feeling the teats are fine but will look when you post the picture.


----------

